# Cherubini - String Quartet 2 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Cherubini’s 2nd String Quartet was originally conceived as a symphony which he composed in 1815 for the London Philharmonic Society. Never wholly happy with the final result, and keen to write another string quartet, he revisited the symphony 15 years later. By adding lots of new material and writing a whole new movement, he successfully adapted it for string quartet. The 1st movement begins with a long, romantic intro. The main allegro part of the movement follows in Cherubini's more operatic style (sounds like an overture). The 2nd movement, Lento, starts dramatically and then the music becomes highly emotional and is interrupted many times, operatically, as in the first quartet. Although it's a lento it never feels over melancholy and 9 actually get the feeling of reminiscence here. The 3rd movement is a short, energetic, bustling Scherzo which reminds me a little of one of Beethoven's middle quartets but it's all done in Cherubini's inimitable style . As common in his scherzos, the trio section is really interesting. It's in minor key and has great rhythms and brevity. The powerful finale, Allegro assai, has a really interesting fugal part in the middle. What I like about this quartet is how he's starting to move away from his earlier operatic quirks and developing a whole new, different style. Some people view this as Cherubini's finest quartet and it is a terrific piece. Only 5 recordings that I know of so I'll say a little about them all.

*Hausmusik* play with style and panache. They are livelier here than in much of their cycle making thiis an easy recommendation, even if others do it better.
The *Savinio* recording is very good too. The sound is clear and their conversational voices are better than in some of the later quartets. A bit rough and ready, still, but a fine account.
The *Melos Quartet *have two recordings on the go. The first is an SWR release which dates this fine performance as 1975. The 2nd is supposedly an earlier recording from their complete cycle, dated 1973. Apart from the recorded sound (bassier on the SWR) I can't tell the difference between these and timings are nearly identical so I'm assuming they're both just alternative mixes of the same 1973 performance (if not they didn't change anything for two years). The one to have is the recording from the DG set which has a better top end. An especially vibrant performance and they are delightful in the latter half.

The other recordings here may be impressive and highly recommendable but they don't have the class of the *Quartetto David* whose tone, dynamics and energy are a delight. This could be their finest effort from their impressive cycle and is a clear top pick for me. The last two movements are as good as I've listened to in any Cherubini SQ recording. Superlative stuff.


----------

